# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  UK singer Joss Stone stops dying hair for fear of balding?

## hornypervert

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf...0fears_1101109

"British singer JOSS STONE has been forced to stop dying her hair - for fear of going bald.
The You Had Me hitmaker is fair-haired but has experimented with many wacky colours over the years, including bright pink and blue. 
But the 22 year old has gone back to her natural shade, because she's worried all the dye is damaging her locks. 
She says, "I went through a stage where I was dying it blue, purple, pink and wearing really colourful clothes. But you have to bleach it before you put the colour on and that was ruining it. 
"Someone said you have to stop otherwise all your hair will drop out. I seriously didn't want that to happen. So I ditched the colour and went back to being natural again."

----------


## the B spot

What a voice on this woman! Truly a great singer and very, very sexy to boot. 
Unlike most of us, she would still look great even bald
 :Big Grin:

----------

